# All ZK's Report To The Boardroom ASAP



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bet the rest of you want to know whats going on? :whip: hahahaha :bounce:

See Jeff's latest post & my followup. Thank You Captain!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bump - need more ZK's to report


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

:blah::blah::blah:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

be careful Squids...Shawn is going to be sending out dirty sanchez, snow plows, and glass bottom boats to all of you!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Present and accounted for!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ha! A meeting of the minds...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Done.... going into "Radio Silence"


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Nope we all know what is going to happen. Its mating season for Llamas. Have fun, and make sure you clean up after yourselves.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> be careful Squids...Shawn is going to be sending out dirty sanchez, snow plows, and glass bottom boats to all of you!


I have no idea what the **** you just said little kid... :twitch:

Is he gonna send them in envelopes with 4 stamps?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a little birdie in the ZK board room that told me that Shawn wanted to tell his ZK brothers first, that he just discovered how great Hanes underwear are. They have a comfort flex waistband that stays put. No more having to worry about his tighty whities sliding down and exposing the butt cleavage. Congratulations Shawn!ound::bounce::rotfl::biglaugh:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought you all met up at the bowling alley on fridays, not the board room.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

max gas said:


> he just discovered how great Hanes underwear are.


Hanes made underwear? Who knew?:noidea:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> :blah: Llama-Squid:blah: Llama-squid:blah: Llama-Squid


:tu


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I have no idea what the **** you just said little kid... :twitch:
> 
> Is he gonna send them in *envelopes with 4 stamps*?


Already did that little buddy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> I have a little birdie in the ZK board room that told me that Shawn wanted to tell his ZK brothers first, that he just discovered how great Hanes underwear are. They have a comfort flex waistband that stays put. No more having to worry about his tighty whities sliding down and exposing the butt cleavage. Congratulations Shawn!ound::bounce::rotfl::biglaugh:


I haven't worn white underwear in 30+ years for those inquiring minds that want to know (and boxers/not briefs)


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm soo confused by this.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I haven't worn white underwear in 30+ years for those inquiring minds that want to know


Are they more like a dark murky once was white but now after 30+ years is a yellowish grey?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

divide and conquer

confuse and defeat


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> divide and conquer
> 
> confuse and defeat


Disgust and repulse :wink:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

User Name said:


> Are they more like a dark murky once was white but now after 30+ years is a yellowish grey?


Bro - I wouldn't be caught dead in white underwear, plaids, stripes, paiselys, something with a little class - not like sponge bob pants and squidward that the WSBS probably wears!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Color orientation?
yellow in front 
brown in back


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

:bounce: This comes to mind with the current thread:

"what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."

oke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

dahu said:


> :bounce: This comes to mind with the current thread:
> 
> "what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul."
> 
> oke:


:bump: RG for you bro - you just hit the nail on the head! Great Post! :r


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

... look, man, I've got certain information, all right? Certain things have come to light. And, you know, has it ever occurred to you, that, instead of, uh, you know, running around, uh, uh, blaming me, you know, given the nature of all this new sh*t, you know, I-I-I-I... this could be a-a-a-a lot more, uh, uh, uh, uh, uh, uh, complex, I mean, it's not just, it might not be just such a simple... uh, you know?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

All hail The Dude!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lot's of blah blah blah going on here.

Y'all need to quit discussing coffee cake recipes and the latest girdle tricks and actually do some bombing that people will actually recognize as bombing and not all this firecracker stuff you've been trying to pass off as bombing lately. 

:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:


----------



## watchdog1977 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok I may sound dumb, but what are zk's and squids and... i see this and am totally clueless.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

watchdog1977 said:


> Ok I may sound dumb, but what are zk's and squids and... i see this and am totally clueless.


What are they? Ummm... irrelevant?

If you want to know who the real movers and shakers are, you need to be in fear and awe of Team Infidel.


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Anticipating,


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

watchdog1977 said:


> Ok I may sound dumb, but what are zk's and squids and... i see this and am totally clueless.





nealw6971 said:


> What are they? Ummm... irrelevant?
> 
> If you want to know who the real movers and shakers are, you need to be in fear and awe of Team Infidel.


Son - Neal is partially correct: Squids (WSBS), RMAS, Team Infidel ARE irrelevant! ZK's - the original mass bombing force is an entity to be recognized with. Not the stature of Ron (Shuckins) or Dave (Smelvis,) the true epitomy of bombing madness, but a force to be sure - and the others - to quote Neal = _"Ummm... irrelevant"_


----------



## watchdog1977 (Aug 6, 2011)

OOOH! so you guys are like groups of bombers, ok makes more sense now. I was just confsed by the group references and thought I was missing out on something. How does one become a group bomber, what are the requirements initiations etc... I wanna learn more.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Bro - I wouldn't be caught dead in white underwear, plaids, stripes, paiselys, something with a little class - not like sponge bob pants and squidward that the WSBS probably wears!


I'm pretty sure Ninja wears ninja turtles tighty whiteys.

Terry probably wears boxers with the name of his law school on them.

David? I don't think he wears underpants....


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> ZK's - the original mass bombing force is an entity to be recognized with. Not the stature of Ron (Shuckins) or Dave (Smelvis,) the true epitomy of bombing madness, but a force to be sure


Don't kid yourself - it takes _ALL_ of the ZK members, striking one target, to match the destruction of something as tiny as a Ron or Dave _fart_.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

watchdog1977 said:


> OOOH! so you guys are like groups of bombers, ok makes more sense now. I was just confsed by the group references and thought I was missing out on something. How does one become a group bomber, what are the requirements initiations etc... I wanna learn more.


Well there's one major requirement before joining any bomb group.

Are you circumcised?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

watchdog1977 said:


> OOOH! so you guys are like groups of bombers, ok makes more sense now. I was just confsed by the group references and thought I was missing out on something. How does one become a group bomber, what are the requirements initiations etc... I wanna learn more.


Well the requirements for one of the other groups is probably along the order of "be breathing and alive" but the ZK's on the other hand have much higher standards, by laws, history, requirements - you know - we are the ELITE bombing force!

PS if you join one of the other groups you will probably double their membership - LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

User Name said:


> David? I don't think he wears underpants....


Not ALLL the time... Hell, sometimes I don't even wear pants!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

that's scarier than my Aruba pic!!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> that's scarier than my Aruba pic!!!!


I didn't know such a thing could exist...


----------



## watchdog1977 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok david thats scary man, at least shave your legs first GEEZE!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

watchdog1977 said:


> Ok david thats scary man, at least shave your legs first GEEZE!


:suspicious:

You like a man with shaved legs...?

This thread is revealing way too much personal information.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Man A- Do you like men in skirts?

Man B- EWWW, god no! what is wrong with you? wait, are his legs shaved?

Man A- Yes

Man B- oh...ok then.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well the requirements for one of the other groups is probably along the order of "be breathing and alive" but the ZK's on the other hand have much higher standards, by laws, history, requirements - you know - we are the ELITE bombing force!
> 
> PS if you join one of the other groups you will probably double their membership - LOL


That is such a crock... I mean, Shawn has been trying to pull me into the ZK brotherhood for crissakes. THAT ought to tell you about how desperate they are... oh wait... that means...

ummm... nevermind.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

So... just so everyone has to brand their brain with the same mental image I just had... 

David... in front of a hand dryer, butt up... Kilt flyin'.

Oh dear God... please, someone scrub my brain of this horrifying image!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Things that make you go... _*bbblleeeuuugghghhhhhh*_.....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> So... just so everyone has to brand their brain with the same mental image I just had...
> 
> David... in front of a hand dryer, butt up... Kilt flyin'.
> 
> Oh dear God... please, someone scrub my brain of this horrifying image!


Man oh MAN...I don't want to see Neals sketch for David!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Man oh MAN...I don't want to see Neals sketch for David!


Bwah ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it weird if I do?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

User Name said:


> I'm pretty sure Ninja wears ninja turtles tighty whiteys.
> 
> Terry probably wears boxers with the name of his law school on them.
> 
> David? I don't think he wears underpants....


The real question is, why are you ruminating on our underwear preferences?
Also, I wear boxer-briefs. Comfy, supportive, and the lady loves them.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Things that make you go... _*bbblleeeuuugghghhhhhh*_.....


Indeed


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Based on what you're replying to, I refuse to click that link.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Based on what you're replying to, I refuse to click that link.


You can't hold out much longer...
oke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

jp13 said:


> Indeed


Hey Jeremy - you've got good taste bro = 858 maddie = my #1 go to smoke!!


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Jeremy - you've got good taste bro = 858 maddie = my #1 go to smoke!!


Duly noted


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

what just happened? this thread sat empty all afternoon and I go to run some errands, come home and blam...underwear, skirts with military boots and black socks, and cartoon characters....at least there was an homage to ron and dave, i'm sure they will appreciate that:bounce:


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

this is one crazy board meeting ! 

cheers


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Jeremy - you've got good taste bro = 858 maddie = my #1 go to smoke!!


I just ordered a 5er on cbid. I may just buy a box now that I know it's it got your seal of approval. You've not led me astray yet!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Morning Bump!!!

Lets hear it fellas!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Lets hear it fellas!!


What? The llamas weren't made fun of enough in this thread already?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

This is what the inside conversation of Spahn Ranch must have been like.


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

Rock31 said:


>


I'm going to hell for thinking this is funny....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Everyone report in yet??


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

watchdog1977 said:


> OOOH! so you guys are like groups of bombers, ok makes more sense now. I was just confsed by the group references and thought I was missing out on something. How does one become a group bomber, what are the requirements initiations etc... I wanna learn more.


one does not become a group bomber,Sir....one becomes part of a bombing group...the first thing you do is find a bunch of like-minded people and say "Hey,let's get together and blow up some mailboxes". If said people say "Yeah,that sounds awesome!",then voila....you have a bombing group.
Then,the next thing you do is come up with a really cool bombing group name like "The Zilla Killas"....or,if you have no imagination, something like "The Washington State Bombing Squids" or "Team Infidel"...you make a logo...send out posts stating your intentions of bombing someone and you're in business.
Then,once you've bombed a few people and become established, you come to the Cigar Bomb forum and start talking shit to the other bombing groups about how much they suck or how lame their bombs are...I'll give you an example:

I'm a member of the Zilla Killas(which,I just so happen to be)..so,if I was feeling feisty, I would say something to the Squids or the Infidels like,

"Hey..you girls couldn't blow up a mailbox if it were made out of rice paper and it were in the middle of an active mine field at the epicenter of the San Andreas Fault."

so,that's pretty much it:

1. get some guys together and blow up mailboxes
2. come up with a name
3. let people know you're gonna blow up some mailboxes
4. go to the Bomb forum and tell the other groups how much they suck(usually the Squids and the Infidels)

any questions?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> one does not become a group bomber,Sir....one becomes part of a bombing group...the first thing you do is find a bunch of like-minded people and say "Hey,let's get together and blow up some mailboxes". If said people say "Yeah,that sounds awesome!",then voila....you have a bombing group.
> Then,the next thing you do is come up with a really cool bombing group name like "The Zilla Killas"....or,if you have no imagination, something like "The Washington State Bombing Squids" or "Team Infidel"...you make a logo...send out posts stating your intentions of bombing someone and you're in business.
> Then,once you've bombed a few people and become established, you come to the Cigar Bomb forum and start talking shit to the other bombing groups about how much they suck or how lame their bombs are...I'll give you an example:
> 
> ...


You could charge a hefty fee for that advice. The Official ZK Boot Camp


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Or you take another bombers post and do this...

Edited for Clarification...



ouirknotamuzd said:


> one does not become a group bomber,Sir....one becomes part of a bombing group...the first thing you do is find a bunch of like-minded people and say "Hey,let's get together and blow up some mailboxes". If said people say "Yeah,that sounds awesome!",then voila....you have a bombing group.
> Then,the next thing you do is come up with a *really cool bombing group name like "Team Infidel"*....or,*if you have no imagination, something like "The Zilla Killas" or "Ron Mexico Dog Rocket Brigade"*...you make a logo...send out posts stating your intentions of bombing someone and you're in business.
> Then,once you've bombed a few people and become established, you come to the Cigar Bomb forum and start talking shit to the other bombing groups about how much they suck or how lame their bombs are...I'll give you an example:
> 
> ...


Does that help?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm more of a boxer briefs guy

dont like tighties (****** or otherwise!) and boxers leave too much flappin around all the time (lol)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Or you take another bombers post and do this...
> 
> Edited because I was drunk and on shrooms when I made that first edit...
> 
> I'm a tool!


Man, thank god you came to your senses Neal...Oh, and only one group can lay claim to beating the holy hell out of Zilla...and it isn't team Idiotel, or Squids, or Dirty Sanchez....


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Or you take another bombers post and do this...
> 
> Edited for Clarification...
> 
> Does that help?


opcorn:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Man, thank god you came to your senses Neal...Oh, and only one group can lay claim to beating the holy hell out of Zilla...and it isn't team Idiotel, or Squids, or Dirty Sanchez....


Bwah ha ha ha ha! Yes... one group... the group of Shuckins. A one man bombing machine, created to keep groups like the Llama Lovers in check.

Damn, they put shrooms in 'gars now?


----------

